# Fordimus Prime Had A Hiccup



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I am experiencing some issues with Fordimus Prime. Last week while driving the engine just quit. I put it in neutral and the engine started right back up. I barely slowed down. It happened again about 30 minutes later. With the same results.

I looked at harnesses and connections and had down loaded the tech manual from Ford Truck Enthusiasts site. I wasn't able to find anything conclusive. Last night, on my way over to my brother-in-laws to look at his new-to-him Class A, she did it again. But this time would not restart. After about 30 minutes with it sitting in the driveway where it stalled, I looked at the FICM harness and other wiring in that area.

It appeared there may have been a chaff point where a segment of the harness was suspended by a bolt. I moved the harness off the bolt and then went to try to start the truck. It fired right up. I insulated that area and drove home with out any issue.

I had volunteered for some overtime this morning and headed into work, confident that I had found the issue, and had made up my mind that after work, I would open up the harness and fix the issue. Well, after a stop at the local Dunkin' Donuts, the truck would not start. Good Sam to the Rescue. The Sullivan Tire I use for regular service (Rotations, oil changes, inspections etc) was about 200 feet away.

The wrecker came and put the truck on the flat bed, brought it to Sullivan's where parking was very tight and putting this beast even partially into a parking space was not going to happen. It was straddling 3 spaces. I attempted to start the truck and it started right up. Definitely Intermittent Hot/No Start condition. I have no scan tool and needed to get into work, so DW came and also recued me.

Hopefully Sullivan will be able to find the issue. I have asked them to find the smoking gun. They have reams of operating experience in regard to this issue and I am confident they'll find it. I would have brought it to the local Ford dealer but that would have required a 15 mile trip in the wrong direction. We'll see what happens.

In any case I decided to get this looked at by pro's. With the Acadia rally coming up, I can not afford to have this condition exist and lay waiting to crop up on a hill, or the highway or one of the roads leading into or out of Acadia. It would be a night mare.

Well, I figured I would share my pain. For those with diesels, specifically 6.0L Power Strokes I thought I would post this to add to information you may or may not have in regard to some of the common known faults, this being one of them, that these trucks have.

Regardless of the known issues, I enjoy and love this still very much. Having forums and on line banks of information are a comfort and takes the mystery and some of the helpless feeling out of the equation.

I will follow up with the root cause when I know.

Have a good day!

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would have told you to look for a fretted harness or loose ground. Since you found one, that is great and may have been the root issue but the bad news is there can be secondary damage to the electronics of a modern diesel.

So identify the harness that is rubbed and the wire that was found, then see if it goes to a sensitive bit of technology.

Also since the symptoms are on/off and not a stumble I would not waste too much time looking at pumps and filters, other then to look for more locations where you could have wire damage.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I would have told you to look for a fretted harness or loose ground. Since you found one, that is great and may have been the root issue but the bad news is there can be secondary damage to the electronics of a modern diesel.
> 
> So identify the harness that is rubbed and the wire that was found, then see if it goes to a sensitive bit of technology.
> 
> Also since the symptoms are on/off and not a stumble I would not waste too much time looking at pumps and filters, other then to look for more locations where you could have wire damage.


 I am confident Sullivan will find it. I have a good idea where the problem(s) are and showed them to the Tech. I handed them about a dozen sheets of paper with photos of common locations for this issue. He showed me a binder that they keep of 6.0L codes/problems, and fixes including a section for Hot/cold No-Start, Crank/no Crank etc. And of course they have all of thier on line troubleshooting for the symptoms I gave. The technician was pretty confident that he would find it pretty quickly.

Eric

Eric


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

One sure way to fix the issue is to.......Buy A GM!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

OUCH! I knew that one was coming eventually.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

EG, you didn't by chance fill up last at a place that you haven't used before, possibly picked up some water or junk with the fuel? Does your Ford have a water in fuel sensor? Hopefully it is just a wire that can easily be fixed. Flushing your tank, lines, and filters can be an expensive pain.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Make sure they check the ficm voltage very important on a 6.0.Also try pm'ing willington paul or joonbee they are on top of 6.0 tech.Hope this helps.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bob in Virginia said:


> EG, you didn't by chance fill up last at a place that you haven't used before, possibly picked up some water or junk with the fuel? Does your Ford have a water in fuel sensor? Hopefully it is just a wire that can easily be fixed. Flushing your tank, lines, and filters can be an expensive pain.


Fuel is good. ugh! phone battery dying! BRB!

Okay! Anyway, fuel was checked. I use the same two gas stations all the time and they are high turn over places. No WIF light and no water in the fuel physically.

I am pretty certain the positive cable that was fixed is going to be the culprit. This didn't start happening until after I had a load test at Sullivan's. While the tech worked on the truck or perhaps the cable was disturbed during the EGR/Oil cooler change last year. Something broke the clamp and the wire was barely hanging on. A bit of vibration or heat and there would potentially be high resistance or a momentary open.

So far no issues. Seems okay and may have been the root cause.

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

SLO250RS said:


> Make sure they check the ficm voltage very important on a 6.0.Also try pm'ing willington paul or joonbee they are on top of 6.0 tech.Hope this helps.


FICM voltage is fine, injectors, HPOP, all the normal players were checked and passed.

You know, this is kinda a nice thing to happen. I got a full diagnostic, tech found a disconnected vacuum tube for the fan and a non related wire with stripped insulation. I had my fuel checked FICM, injectors and all known chaff points for 180.00.

I'll call that a pre-rally departure check!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

It did it again! Drove back to the shop after a cool down and restart.

The good news. While the tech was working on the truck and had it connected to the computer, he shut it off and it would not restart. Cranks strong, no start.

HPOP fuel pressure 53 PSI vice 450 PSI. Hmmmmm.

HPOP seal/"O" Ring?
ICP Sensor Voltage?

He is checking ICP again but but is of good confidence that this is a HPOP seal issue. Ford estimates 7.3 Hours Labor.....

Ugh!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tech pressurized the system and found a leak at a fitting on the HPOP. Time to disassemble! ARRGH! At least it is a fitting and not the pump or something worse.

Eric


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> Tech pressurized the system and found a leak at a fitting on the HPOP. Time to disassemble! ARRGH! At least it is a fitting and not the pump or something worse.
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric...sorry you having these issues...but at least they became evident prior to your planned trip! I have an 2003 and about to have the EGR cooler replaced (bullet-proof model), oil cooler replaced and the turbo rebuilt...along with the transmission flushed and new fluids. I understand your pain and frustration! I see the writting on the wall with my oil cooler...so before I find myself on the side of the road...500 miles from home...think I'll go ahead and invest in the preventive-maintenance...hopefully!

Hope all goes well!

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

american_camper said:


> Tech pressurized the system and found a leak at a fitting on the HPOP. Time to disassemble! ARRGH! At least it is a fitting and not the pump or something worse.
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric...sorry you having these issues...but at least they became evident prior to your planned trip! I have an 2003 and about to have the EGR cooler replaced (bullet-proof model), oil cooler replaced and the turbo rebuilt...along with the transmission flushed and new fluids. I understand your pain and frustration! I see the writting on the wall with my oil cooler...so before I find myself on the side of the road...500 miles from home...think I'll go ahead and invest in the preventive-maintenance...hopefully!

Hope all goes well!

Steve
[/quote]

Hey Steve.

Yup familiar with oil cooler and EGR cooler they got changed out last October. I was towing. Good Sam to the rescue. Have them check the HPOP fittings gaskets. They are going to be there anyway. It would really stink to get all that work done and have a 5 dollar part get ya.

I am learning as I go but would pay dearly for a Mind Meld of diesel fore-sight!

The good side of it is I just got a complete electrical check, fuel system check injector and FICM check, oil pressure check and state inspection. If that isn't being ready for a long distance trip then I am selling the whole kit and caboodle and buying a 10 speed bike and a tent!

I am not giving up camping!

Eric


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Did they do a updated hpop fitting or replaced the the pump itself?Hope all went well.


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> Tech pressurized the system and found a leak at a fitting on the HPOP. Time to disassemble! ARRGH! At least it is a fitting and not the pump or something worse.
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric...sorry you having these issues...but at least they became evident prior to your planned trip! I have an 2003 and about to have the EGR cooler replaced (bullet-proof model), oil cooler replaced and the turbo rebuilt...along with the transmission flushed and new fluids. I understand your pain and frustration! I see the writting on the wall with my oil cooler...so before I find myself on the side of the road...500 miles from home...think I'll go ahead and invest in the preventive-maintenance...hopefully!

Hope all goes well!

Steve
[/quote]

Hey Steve.

Yup familiar with oil cooler and EGR cooler they got changed out last October. I was towing. Good Sam to the rescue. Have them check the HPOP fittings gaskets. They are going to be there anyway. It would really stink to get all that work done and have a 5 dollar part get ya.

I am learning as I go but would pay dearly for a Mind Meld of diesel fore-sight!

The good side of it is I just got a complete electrical check, fuel system check injector and FICM check, oil pressure check and state inspection. If that isn't being ready for a long distance trip then I am selling the whole kit and caboodle and buying a 10 speed bike and a tent!

I am not giving up camping!

Eric
[/quote]

I'll make a note to have them to check the HPOP fittings gaskets...great idea. Yea...I'm learning too...wish I had pursued more research prior to diving into the diesel world...but the 6.0 certainly has the towing power! I use a Edge Insight CTS gage to monitor the vitals...1st investment I made. Like you, it will be hard to give up camping...enjoy way too much.

Eric...you all have a great trip and Happy Camping!

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

SLO250RS said:


> Did they do a updated hpop fitting or replaced the the pump itself?Hope all went well.


 Fitting and gasket. The pump itself is fine. Which is good for my wallet!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

american_camper said:


> Tech pressurized the system and found a leak at a fitting on the HPOP. Time to disassemble! ARRGH! At least it is a fitting and not the pump or something worse.
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric...sorry you having these issues...but at least they became evident prior to your planned trip! I have an 2003 and about to have the EGR cooler replaced (bullet-proof model), oil cooler replaced and the turbo rebuilt...along with the transmission flushed and new fluids. I understand your pain and frustration! I see the writting on the wall with my oil cooler...so before I find myself on the side of the road...500 miles from home...think I'll go ahead and invest in the preventive-maintenance...hopefully!

Hope all goes well!

Steve
[/quote]

Hey Steve.

Yup familiar with oil cooler and EGR cooler they got changed out last October. I was towing. Good Sam to the rescue. Have them check the HPOP fittings gaskets. They are going to be there anyway. It would really stink to get all that work done and have a 5 dollar part get ya.

I am learning as I go but would pay dearly for a Mind Meld of diesel fore-sight!

The good side of it is I just got a complete electrical check, fuel system check injector and FICM check, oil pressure check and state inspection. If that isn't being ready for a long distance trip then I am selling the whole kit and caboodle and buying a 10 speed bike and a tent!

I am not giving up camping!

Eric
[/quote]

I'll make a note to have them to check the HPOP fittings gaskets...great idea. Yea...I'm learning too...wish I had pursued more research prior to diving into the diesel world...but the 6.0 certainly has the towing power! I use a Edge Insight CTS gage to monitor the vitals...1st investment I made. Like you, it will be hard to give up camping...enjoy way too much.

Eric...you all have a great trip and Happy Camping!

Steve
[/quote]

Thanks, Steve.

I thought suggesting the HPOP would be a good thing to do, since the particular fitting that is being worked on mine is a known issue. Certainly, with the amount of work your having done, having it checked and verified good will save you some money in the future.

I have a friend that just upgraded his guages to, I think, an Edge Insight CTS. He had the Edge Insight originally with the Juice tuner and EGT probe and has offered to me. Due to the hit I have taken with this repair, a sudden books, tuition Assistance request from my Daughter who is attending Virginia Tech, the vacation to Acadia, I had to tell him that I needed to wait. I could pull some cash out of savings but I don't want to mess with that cushion. Trying to be financially frugal I guess!

Hopefully he'll still have it next month, I am primarily intersted in the Edge and probe, not so much the tuner. But it is a package deal I think and he is asking a very fair price. With that installed I will feel a little better.

I guess the good thing about the mechanical electrical issues with these particular models is that they are so well documented that the mystery is taken out of most any problem that can come up.

The 6.0L is a great towing platform, comfortable and a brute. I, Like you wish I had a little more knowledge prior to buying. I think I would still have gone this way, but prior to buying this gem of a used truck I would have insisted that the dealership check and as necessary repair certain things. Such as FICM, HPOP, EGR Cooler, Oil Cooler, EGR Valve, Chaffing points, and supplied an Oasis report.

Well, as of this morning, all should be well and I will have Fordimus Prime back, fully checked out stem to stern and ready to go!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fordimus Prime lives!

Sullivan finished the work and all is well. They even cleaned the engine! Not a day too soon either. We leave to Acadia Saturday.

So ends that saga! Thank you for letting me vent! I appreciated the support!

Eric


----------

